# Use for terrarium



## cmath (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I have an 18 inch monkfield terrarium that was used while my milk snake was growing a bit ... now he is in his rest of life vivarium id like to make use of this terrarium. 

Not really looking to use it as a stepping stone for something to upgrade to a bigger viv again but something i can keep in this forever. 

Probably not many options but is their anything i can keep in this size for its entire life and it will still be happy in there? 

thanks


----------



## Ninjamonkyy (Jul 19, 2015)

Are you looking for a snake?


----------



## cmath (Sep 28, 2014)

would depend on the type of snake as like i said would have to be able to live happily in that size of terrarium as i am unsure on the floor space i have to upgrade to another bigger viv 

if theres any you know that can live in an 18 inch terrarium then let me know


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

What are the other dimensions? 
Assuming it's 18 inches long... but how deep and how high?


----------



## cmath (Sep 28, 2014)

isnt very big its only 18x12x6 inches


----------



## cmath (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## jacklyn (May 19, 2013)

A male african house snake maybe, not female as they get considerably bigger than males. But even a paticularly large male would still need to be upgraded as males grow up to around 3ft which is too big for that size. If you found a full grown adult male for sale that was closer to the 2ft mark it may be ok, but I can't think of any other species that could live in something that size their whole life. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyDay (Dec 8, 2012)

Now, I don't know anything about keeping them, but maybe a tarantula of some sort would fit? If it doesn't have to be a reptile


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

a scorpion :2thumb:


----------



## Plumstix (Sep 21, 2014)

Male Kenyan Sand Boa?


----------



## cmath (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks for the replies ... the tarantulas are definitely a no xD i have the biggest spider fear in the world that i really want to get over soon as its my only fear


----------

